# Einbruch in Kreditkarten-Server



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

Wie der Spiegel und andere berichten, wurden in den USA Millionen Kreditkartendaten entwendet. Darunter sind auch deutsche Karteninfos,
aber nur dann, wenn mit diesen Karten in den USA bezahlt wurde, bzw.
bei amerik. Onlineshops gekauft wurde. 


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Zehntausende Datensätze gestohlen
> 
> "CardSystems hat die MasterCard-Sicherheitsvorschriften verletzt", sagte MasterCard-Sprecherin Jessica Antle. Nach ihren Angaben wurden Informationen von 68.000 MasterCard-Konten aus dem CardSystems-System entfernt. Beim Konkurrenten Visa sind 40.000 in Europa ausgebene Visa-Karten unmittelbar vom Hackerangriff betroffen. Bei diesen Karten seien die kompletten Magnetstreifendaten entwendet worden, teilte Visa mit, so dass größte Betrugsgefahr bestehe. Visa habe die ausgebenden Banken über die betreffenden Kartennummern informiert. Insgesamt hätten sich auf dem Server Daten von 800.000 europäischen Visakarteninhabern befunden.



Wundert mich, dass das nicht schon längst jemand hier gepostet hat.
Passt doch zum Forum.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Juni 2005)

*Postbank reagiert*

Die Postbank reagiert, "um den Kunden ein besseres Gefühl der Sicherheit zu geben":
*"Nach Datendiebstahl in den USA. Postbank tauscht gefährdete Kreditkarten aus"*.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

Tageschau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dresdner Bank habe nach eigenen Angaben keine Betroffenen unter ihren Kunden.


Das glaube ich nicht. Es sei denn die DreBa nimmt so hohe Bankgebühren, dass sich deren Kunden keinen USA Aufenthalt leisten können.


----------

